

Testing of Tesla Model S - sanj
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/alpha-hits-road

======
brc
Good to see something on the road. I'm looking forward to seeing if this is
disruptive technology.

I inhabit some car blogs from time to time. I can't believe the amount of
vitriol directed at Tesla. The first all new American manufacturer in years,
working on new tech, constructing within the country, and they get blasted for
it. It genuinely baffles me.

~~~
fossuser
I don't understand it either, people seem to have an irrational hatred towards
them. The company has been doing really cool things and the roadster is an
awesome car (I know somebody who has one). It's quite possible that Tesla
influenced the Nissan Leaf or Chevy volt, but even if they didn't they're
doing the right thing. Pushing technology forward in an area where it's been
stagnant for a while, getting attention and attempting to change things. I
would've thought this type of thing would be embraced rather than discarded.

~~~
bane
Maybe car enthusiasts are more concerned with the testosterone of cars than
the tech (all the techy sounding talk comparing component performance is
really just a red herring). If the tech can make the engine louder and the car
faster, that's hot. Tesla is not offering that exactly.

~~~
brc
I understand your argument, and it might be true for a certain type who saw
the pipes off their Camaro just to make it noisier, but in general, most car
people are genuinely interested in new tech. Besides, the only non-
testosterone thing about the Tesla is the lack of engine noise.

From this, I would argue that the noise is a pavlovian response - the noise
accompanies the acceleration and so eventually the noise excites us, even if
we're not in the car. Given time, the right sound of electric car noise will
tingle the bones of the enthusiast.

My basis for this is the response initially given to Rotary engines - purists
thought they were too buzzy. However, after anyone has lived with a powerful
Rotary engine for a while, the sound of a tuned Rotary immediately pricks the
ears. Noise is going to be one of the by-products of a powerful electric
engine - witness electric trains like the TGV for that - so I can see the
high-powered whine becoming the mark of a high-powered electric, and young
enthusiasts will come up with kits to increase the sound, just as they have
with V8's, Rotaries, Turbos and every other type of engine tech.

------
The_Fox
It's so quiet. Too quiet. If I had one, I'd only drive it with the stereo
blasting engine noises from BMW's old "The Hire" series of short films.

~~~
cal5k
My prediction: An entire industry of downloadable, DRM'd car sounds spurred on
by regulation requiring cars to emit a constant sound above a certain volume.

Luckily, I plan to be the one to license the Jetson's sound and sell it for
millions!

------
anthonycerra
Someone please get the license plate PWNZOIL. Calacanis, I'm looking at you.

~~~
chaosmachine
Close enough? <http://i.imgur.com/e1zNY.jpg>

~~~
anthonycerra
That's great!

------
kulpreet
The whole concept is actually really impressive. It really shows shows how
much more is possible if we just think outside the box.

Regardless, I'm incredibly excited after seeing this. We actually have one of
these on reserve. :D

------
mkramlich
Seeing this reminds me of the Steve Jobs quote (well, associated with him
anyway):

"Real artists ship."

I love to see real products working like that. Reduces company risk, quiets
naysayers, etc.

------
GrandMasterBirt
Wonder if there will be solutions to us appartmenters. Like an easy to
access/pop out battery that can be charged and carried back into the car (oh
yea the battery is gigantic) maybe some local fuel stations with the tech some
dudes developed to charge the battery in 10 minutes? I mean 100 miles range
can probably run me a week using the car but I gotta charge.

